# Welcome to Guadalajara!



## alisse (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi!

My name´s Alisse and I´m originally from Seattle, Washington but since August of last year I have been calling Guadalajara ¨home.¨ I recently graduated from the University of Washington with a degree in Spanish and now I´m here teaching English of all things. My last year of school was spent at the University of Guadalajara and I´ve decided to stay!

Anyway, I know a lot of fellow Americans are also falling in love with this area (the difference in weather for me couldn´t be much greater!) but sometimes it´s difficult in business or even very informal occasions to communicate as well as one would like. 

If you would like help with that, written translation, spoken interpretation, or some help learning Spanish, please get in contact with me. I might also be able to help answer any cultural questions you may have, since I maybe experienced similar things in my adjusting to life in Guadalajara.

Thanks for reading...enjoy! 

Alisse Cassell
[email protected]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and to Guadalajara. You have chosen a wonderful city.


----------

